# does your dog hate the rain?



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

didnt know where to post this so hope it is ok in this section. Just wanted to know how many peoples dogs hate the rain. Usually my baby girl Nahla will run outside as soon as she gets up just to use the washroom. Today unfortunatley it was raining and as soon as she got out the door she ran right back in. I had to put the harness on her to take her to regular spot just to get her to go. 

This happen to anyone else when your dogs were pups?


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Not to me bud...sorry Jay gets in every kinda water she can and in all honesty I just about have to put a leash on her to keep her outta the mud puddles.....


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

hahaha thats awesome brandy. i can only imagine how much fun you guys must have once she sees the lake or body of water. was she always like the right from the start? or was this something that she grew into? 

to be honest i cant really blame my pup for not wanting to go outside when its wet. In vancouver its cold and soaking wet somedays so not a good combo for dog or person.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a had time kicking all the dogs out if it is raining. They HATE the rain and don;t want to get wet! lol
Here is a video of them throwing fit when it started to rain! lol
YouTube - Let us in it's raining!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, and it's weird cause they like to stand under the swamp cooler drain. The rain scares the crap outta them, I'm thinking their moms never told em it is just God crying...


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks performance gonna watch this clip right now. hope that i dont open pandoras box on this one...lol. i could see it now as soon as i try the training all she will want to do is go in the rain...just my luck:hammer:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> I have a had time kicking all the dogs out if it is raining. They HATE the rain and don;t want to get wet! lol
> Here is a video of them throwing fit when it started to rain! lol
> YouTube - Let us in it's raining!


lol love the vid! ne ways onyx doesn't mind the rain...its not his fave but he deals with it. unless its down pouring then he doesnt even want to go out to go potty.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

totally the same for me hell no. nahla hates the down pour. this morning it was pissing and it was like pulling teeth to get her to go. usually i just open the front door she runs out does what she has to do and runs back in. this morning i had to get the harness out and drag her. she finally got the idea that it was potty time. 

man this is going to be a long winter. Vancouver is notorious for rain and monsoons.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Maile runs outside, does her bisnasty, and then runs back inside. Shes not a fan of water...unless its a lake, pond, stream, river, creek, puddle. LOL. If its CLEAN water, she hates it.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm with Maile, clean water should be illegal to swim in!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh yeah... big sissy dog here. She won't go out. She looks at me like "no thanks mom I'll hold it" She does love to swim.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't know yet - in San Diego - no rain since we got Josey in June other than a few isolated sprinkles. We'll let you know


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Ellis hates the rain. He wont even walk in the grass if its wet. He just stands on the sidewalk and leans towards the grass.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

my dogs love water.. unfortunately Daisy was just spayed so i need to keep her dry for another week or she'd be playin in the rain right now


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I can not bring in Vendetta she will stay outside no matter what the weather. I played fetch wit her for 45 minutes a few weeks ago in a down pour. I stood outside in 19degree weather this weekend so she could play her little heart out. I love my dog.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

Zeus LOVES water Period! LOL....even try to swim in his water bowl when ever he can , he takes baths everyday and when it rains even if its freezing out there he will whine until I let him out to play in the rain.We have a pool and he loves to swim everyday


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Mine are all sissies and hide on the porch till I let them back in lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

mine loves to swim and play in the waterbowl,but hates the rain!As soon as I let her out she hides under the truck.I have to take her out on her leash when it's raining


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

ah pitbulls gotta love them. I really hope that Nahla gets use to the rain because Vancouver BC is one of the wetest cities in the world. Sooner or later I am sure that she will just deal with it. Luckily she sleeps inside otherwise she may go bonkers from the rain


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

She hates it.


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Bougie been holding for about 4 hours now, checking on line now for nifty little doggie rain coats..oh my!!!! My hubby is already throwing a fit about the PJ's...lol


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> hahaha thats awesome brandy. i can only imagine how much fun you guys must have once she sees the lake or body of water. was she always like the right from the start? or was this something that she grew into?
> 
> to be honest i cant really blame my pup for not wanting to go outside when its wet. In vancouver its cold and soaking wet somedays so not a good combo for dog or person.


Yup been like that every since 8 weeks old. Its pretty fun. I take her to the park and we have a man made waterfall she gets in it and splashes around everyone stands around and watches her and are like wow I can't believe she likes it that much.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

hahaha. too funny! guess my girl is just a big baby. it was porring this morning and unless i pulled her out i think that she would have probably had an accident. its raining hard right now in vancouver she took one look outside and went back to her crate...lol.

we have a lake close to our house and she has never shown any interest in it. the only thing she likes to do is chase the ducks that are close to the lake.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey boogie, my girl Storm hates the rain and the cold. But she loves the beach and the water. I just came in from walkin her and it was drizzling and she wanted to drag me all the way back home lol


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

bam doesnt like gettin wet...like he prances around all prissy like...but if another dog is outside he'll run around and act like its cool


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

All of my dogs HATE the rain, but love the mud it leaves behind. Regardless, they have learned to deal with the rain. So, how do you make them learn to deal with the rain? I have spent many cold and rainy nights standing outside with an umbrella saying "potty outside" repeatedly. The weather here in Memphis just sucks. You just have to be persistent. Eventually they will do their business. Now that they are older, they occasionally balk at the sight of rain, but you just have to push them out the door. If you ever give in, you are back to square one and will have to take them out on the leash and stand there like an idiot in the rain. The trick here is that they learn that you, their pack leader, are not afraid of the rain. And even though it may sound crazy, I have been known to do #1 while outside with them. You gotta think like a dog.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

DogsLife said:


> All of my dogs HATE the rain, but love the mud it leaves behind. Regardless, they have learned to deal with the rain. So, how do you make them learn to deal with the rain? I have spent many cold and rainy nights standing outside with an umbrella saying "potty outside" repeatedly. The weather here in Memphis just sucks. You just have to be persistent. Eventually they will do their business. Now that they are older, they occasionally balk at the sight of rain, but you just have to push them out the door. If you ever give in, you are back to square one and will have to take them out on the leash and stand there like an idiot in the rain. The trick here is that they learn that you, their pack leader, are not afraid of the rain. And even though it may sound crazy, I have been known to do #1 while outside with them. You gotta think like a dog.


dude you have no idea how funny that is doing #1 outside on your own lawn. I could see how this would work. today i just had to pull nahla on her harness and take her to the usualy spot. I laughed so loud because i was the one standing there with the umbrella saying potty this morning lol


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> dude you have no idea how funny that is doing #1 outside on your own lawn. I could see how this would work. today i just had to pull nahla on her harness and take her to the usualy spot. I laughed so loud because i was the one standing there with the umbrella saying potty this morning lol


Yeah, I know. My wife thinks I am a total moron. I tell her I am bonding with the dogs. She says, no you are just lazy and uncouth. I point out that I am the one that took them out at midnight and 3 am when they were pups, so the lazy thing aint working.


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Bella doesnt like it but she will go outside, do her thing, and then come running back in the house to get me and everything else close by wet.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

DogsLife said:


> Yeah, I know. My wife thinks I am a total moron. I tell her I am bonding with the dogs. She says, no you are just lazy and uncouth. I point out that I am the one that took them out at midnight and 3 am when they were pups, so the lazy thing aint working.


sounds like you and i have alot in common...lol. my wife did not want to do the whole get up and take the dog out at night thing either. her excuse was that when we have kids that I wasnt the one that would have to give birth, couldnt really argue with that.


----------



## Joseph_Norfleet (Sep 23, 2009)

yeah. my pup wouldnt go outside in the rain as a pup either. try taking her out before a light drizzle and play with her when it starts to rain keep on playing and she wont want to stop if she sees you dont want to stop


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

yep both mine hate the rain, or wet grass. i feel bad yelling at them to go off the porch but it has to be done. nemo pee's on the sidewalk alot when its raining, i always get a kick out of it.


----------

